# Versus The Hive Tyrant



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Sixteen​*
Even worse than the Carnifex, the hive Tyrant is bigger, nastier and has more options...and usually they come with wings.

There's a lot of different configurations, so let's hear your most dreaded and how to take that mother down.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Line up the lascannons and plasma guns and unload all you got! The key is to focus your best ap firepower.
Hopefully there are not too many body guards with the tyrant, but thankfully they are pretty slow moving on foot so you should get a couple of turns of shooting. Of course this may change in the 5th with this new running rule! 
Also I once managed to beat a winged tyrant in hand to hand with a chaos dreadnaught with extra close combat arm, but wouldn't want to gurantee that one every game!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, the tyrant is smaller, and has fewer options than the Carnifex. It still is nastier though.

The most dangerous tyrant build in my mind for 4th edition would be the dakka flyrant. Pumping out 12 reroll-to-hit-and-wound shots right before assaulting with a higher initiative than you is enough to wipe out most squads.

The best way to combat a tyrant is shooting it with AP2 weapons. It has difficult if any invulnerable saves (6+? please...). 

The difficult part is catching it out in the open. A flying tyrant's mobility is its deadliest weapon. It can lurk behind aread terrain and wait for a chance to strike.

Squad support is very important as you're unlikely to have one squad that can absorb its charge, especially if its tricky and limits its kill zone on the charge. Have a counter charge squad ready and keep those hidden powerfists handy.

The tyrant is going to take a hit in 5th edition though as true line of sight, counter charge moves and running (which makes the walking, 3 guard tyrant look more attractive) take effect.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

This is not a comment about you Slaaneshy, because everyone seems to do it, but one day someone will make a comment on a 'VS' thread that does not include 'BLAST IT WITH LAS CANNONS!'. Lets take it as read that a Las Cannon or sniper will take out anything in 40k if you shoot it enough times.

Lets be creative.

Tell me more about the chaos dred configuration for example - what was it that allowed you to own the tyrant with it? How did you get it close enough to assault, because dreds are slow and tyrants can be fast?


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Musta been a super lucky dread. A tyrant would strike before you with 3 or more attacks, each adding extra an dice to penetrate.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

darklove said:


> This is not a comment about you Slaaneshy, because everyone seems to do it, but one day someone will make a comment on a 'VS' thread that does not include 'BLAST IT WITH LAS CANNONS!'. Lets take it as read that a Las Cannon or sniper will take out anything in 40k if you shoot it enough times.
> 
> Lets be creative.
> 
> Tell me more about the chaos dred configuration for example - what was it that allowed you to own the tyrant with it? How did you get it close enough to assault, because dreds are slow and tyrants can be fast?


guess you don't like the "I waste him with my crossbow" types:laugh:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Against a hive tyrant, I would employ weapons like autocannons, that have a fair mix of high strength and rate of fire. i would nor worry about it's armor save, as if you cause enough wounds, some will eventually stick. As an alternate, you can focus fire on the less gribbly synapse creatures, and then break the smaller nids. A tyrant by itself is much less scary than a tyrant with other bugs with it.:laugh:


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

yes and for u i will not say las cannons but heavys will be important id say heavy bolters to balst a path to it and then get ogryns or something that takes lots of damage or a few squads they have to break through to get to your men with poer fists that fight the tyrrant


Aka anything to keep whoever is attacking u away from your powerfists except the tyrrant


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

the last tyrant i killed was a flyrant with scything talons. i deepstriked a squad of 6 chaos terminators sporting combi-plamsa as our very own Katie Drake has subjested thousands of times. they landed 6" from it and unloaded thier many many str7 ap 2 shots into the beast felling it with wounds to spare.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

i would say go balls out and charge it with a dude with a force weapon. Go big or go home after all.


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

some ways to kill one playing eldars are:

- doomed tyrant and pathfinders shooting at him

- mind war could do the job

- fire dragons ofcourse

- harlequins charging him (probably sending a unit to feed him in front and waiting back so you charge)


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

im in the school of thought that if you send his mates packing (ie all his nasty little brothers) then they arent as good! sure il shoot him with my anti tank guns but he is normally finished off in close combat. someones remind me of his toughness again? can strength 4 hurt him?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I generally don't advocate this, but I'd go with a Leman Russ Demolisher. Lascannon/plasmacannon armament. If you need to move the tank, fire the main gun. if you don't, fire the las/plas. Taken from my armored company, another option to eliminate both the tyrant and all the little swarmy bugs that go along with a tyranid army is a Leman Russ Executioner. 72" plasma destroyer that drops a small blast template. Arm it with heavy bolters all around. You'll be set.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

When I have taken down a hive tyrant I have had all those plans to take him out with that long range high strength weapon, but in the end what have killed him is a 
veteran sgt. with a power fist(and a MM bike to help him with that last wound if necessary). Has worked like 3 out of 4 times.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I have taken one out with sniper rifles from a scout squad.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I forgot about sniper rifles! A squad of ratlings or scouts will do the job nicely. Or sniper drones


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> I forgot about sniper rifles! A squad of ratlings or scouts will do the job nicely. Or sniper drones


not only are they great for he big bugs, when they are gone, theycan create havoc amongst the smaller ones too:laugh:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

*delets google bar* I hate that F****** thing, 3 times I tried posting and... *shoots google bar* 

Ok... anywho.. 

TBH I think carnies are more of a threat, but lets see what we can do about them anyways :grin: 

There are really 2 factors that can be done to take out * currently listening to very crap music :mrgreen:* these bastards 

Shooting: please please please don't think of lascannons and railguns when I say this. There are many ways to shoot them down :wink:. Yes there's the old... "oooo grab a lascannon and fire away* ok, firstly what if there's tyrant guard? I'm sure you would waste all your lascannons at them 
(NB: If they are the ONLY unit that is a Monstorus Creature, then go ahead and fire away :biggrin but I'm sure your opponet is going to place a few Canifexes as well. 

Another tactic is mass firing( be nice if they were like Fire Dragons). Again, whatever you do, don't use this tactic if there are Tyrant Guard with them. Chances ( 99.9%) are that the the Guard will die and not the "real thing", then what happens? They get eaten alive :angel: 

*Hmmm I'll post up the second factor as soon as I get home from school ( assault, of course :wink Man I love these " versus" things


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

*while at school...( morning )*

The second factor would be assault. Now just don't get the idea that " oh if we assault with lots of random troops, we'll eventually beat it". Well possibly that can work, but don't hold your breath about it. Generally a squad of dudes with a few power weapons( Banshee's is a good example) could do it. I actually like Banshee's becuase they pretty much attack first on the first turn( remeber those damn Guard though). 

OR, get units like your own Monstorus Creatures ( Warning: WARITHLORDS SUCK!!! Do NOT use) like Avatars, errrr..... ummm other things that I can think of( nothing atm I'm afraid). 

The best thing to assault with, why units that are MEANT to kill Monstorus Creatures ( Yriel, ding ding ding we have a winner :thank_you: ) 

Just a reminder, attempt to kill the Guard before you try to assault with a semi good unit. Shooting at them ( purposly killing the guard) is a good idea.


----------

